# Conex Boxes as dwellings?



## jpranch (Nov 27, 2013)

I have seen plenty of this on the internet and seems like a cool way to build. What I haven't seen is anything in relation to building codes, etc... Anybody out there have anything on this? Looks like this part of the country is headed for another energy boom and the first ones just showed up here in town. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ICE (Nov 27, 2013)

You could travel the world and take your box with you.


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2013)

Alot of welding and engineering.....sounds great for the pipeliners.....and you may not have to sprinkler them because they are noncombustible.....


----------



## jpranch (Nov 27, 2013)

I should get some pictures later today and perhaps post them? My field inspectors are telling me that the bunkroom (5 bunks per unit) have egress windows and as far as they can tell the units are wired to the 2011 NEC.


----------



## cda (Nov 27, 2013)

http://conexconnection.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html

someone had a thread early this week or last


----------



## JBI (Dec 3, 2013)

steveray, ".....and you may not have to sprinkler them because they are noncombustible...." What about the contents? :-o


----------



## jpranch (Dec 3, 2013)

More information. The "boxes" have a Colorado certification tag as a "Nonresidential" structure. Talked to Colorado today. I must say they have it going on. Thanks to them. Turns out that these boxes are built to the IBC & NEC. Great information.

http://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellite/DOLA-Main/CBON/1251590375290


----------



## steveray (Dec 3, 2013)

JBI said:
			
		

> steveray, ".....and you may not have to sprinkler them because they are noncombustible...." What about the contents? :-o


We haven't gotten into the sprinklered IRC's yet.....Wasn't sure if there were any exceptions....You can build a pretty large NC building w/o sprinklers....but the R does complicate things...


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll jump in here on this one as I have working on perfecting designs with these for several years and will be starting the first one (model home) next year.

My approach from the beginning is that it is a non standard building material and therefore every aspect of it must be fully engineered.  We are modifying them and combining them with conventional frame structure.  We have engineered everything including how the wood portions are attached to the steel.  Everything was done in a very expensive Solid Works computer modeling program that could simulate stress loads on each portion.  My engineer (who is extremely meticulous) said there was no other way to do it and fully document structure/code compliance with wind loads, braced wall lines, etc.  You simply cannot assume it is "strong enough" because it is out of steel.

On ours you do not see any of the container and in fact it is more like a strong steel substructure.  The first house is 28' wide and 40' deep and if you drove by you would assume it was simply a modern design house.

I have tracked many of these being built over the past 8 years and here is what I see a lot of:  starting with containers that have been taken our of service (de commissioned) and no longer certified.  Unless an engineer inspected that specific unit for damage, etc., he cannot properly stamp drawings since he doesn't know the condition of the box before it is modified. Next is insulation and thermal bridging.  Unless it is completely encapsulated, serious thermal bridging will occur.  And I have seen architects bite hook-line-and-sinker the myths about ceramic sprays--they are almost all bogus claims.

As a builder/designer, I monitor this forum specifically to learn from all of you and over the past several years and learned many subtle aspects that I might have otherwise missed.  We will not only have a code compliant home, it will be superior in many ways.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 5, 2013)

A Conex box / container is (should be) treated as a USED structural element.

R104.9 Approved materials and equipment. Materials, equipment and devices approved by the building official shall

be constructed and installed in accordance with such approval.

R104.9.1 >>> Used materials <<<< and equipment. Used materials, equipment and devices shall not be reused unless

approved by the building official.

This Building official says they are fine if a structural engineer says so.....and proves it.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 7, 2013)

Many of us lived in these overseas. My home for two years.

View attachment 952


View attachment 953


View attachment 954


View attachment 952


View attachment 953


View attachment 954


/monthly_2013_12/P1000487.jpg.3b6ae5955f116e1c91c452ec0736e9a8.jpg

/monthly_2013_12/P1000488.jpg.95ff5d275a522e32d809fc3ebb4c292b.jpg

/monthly_2013_12/P1000531.jpg.dc8fb3f54020efca2e478dd10fde228d.jpg


----------



## smeismer (Dec 18, 2013)

We had one proposed, but the designer was having a little trouble meeting the IECC, and having rooms with a minimum 7'0" dimension and a 3'0" hallway.  Dimensions were pushing toward a shotgun design.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2014)

View attachment 981


Saw this one, in the newspaper, located in the oil fields
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 981


/monthly_2014_01/image.jpg.2891e3d145dc4b8b23040a2fee2660f2.jpg


----------



## ICE (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.wimp.com/apartmentcontainers/


----------

